# Erie?



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I know people are going to try to go out this weekend? Any first hand reports. No nahsayers please I watch the threads on here and I'm convinced that some of these people don't ice fish ever. Pm if you like I haven't decided what to try this weekend and no I'm not dumb enough to drive a snowmobile out there either.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Take ice reports with a grain of salt inland and erie. To many determining factors up there that come into play. You could be on a trail that was fine yesterday and today it's only got 2" due to current. Or walk 15 ft off a marked trail and go in. Go and check for yourself if your close enough. I very rarely trust an ice report for erie unless it's my own personal sightings


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just talked to a buddy and he said he was out this morning and he could feel the ice moving. And if he is worried about then I won't go he is more of a daredevil then I am. We r going to fish inland this weekend


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

You can make it out to walleye grounds on the ice. But this part of the lake is not in Ohio. Can get to about 19ft of water. Anywhere 9 inchs to 5 inchs of ice. This afternoon wind right now may change things up. Be safe use your own judgement. And no one is running machines out yet.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Guys stay off Erie ice. Guys got rescued today by Coast Guard off CSP


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Kevin05 said:


> I know people are going to try to go out this weekend? Any first hand reports. No nahsayers please I watch the threads on here and I'm convinced that some of these people don't ice fish ever. Pm if you like I haven't decided what to try this weekend and no I'm not dumb enough to drive a snowmobile out there either.



They are fishing around Stoney Point in Michigan water. No first hand knowledge on thickness but with a NE 15-25 tonight and tomorrow , that ice will moving with the lake level rising. 

Dwayne


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/38/292353/24148-1453496082.jpg[/IMG

Pic taken 5 minutes ago, catawba ice is wrecked, it didn't take long for the NE wind to destroy it.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Catawba ice is done, NE winds got it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn! I hope February brings better ice...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

May need to hit 75 on the snowmobile to clear that small open spot!!! Ha ha 
But that really is a bummer hopefully we get another record cold February


----------

